
Y Combinator, google maps - socmoth
http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&om=0&layer=c&cbll=37.386849,-122.06751&cbp=1,213.678467079481,0.578124594794873,3&ll=37.394164,-122.070122&spn=0.02165,0.042229&z=15
======
run4yourlives
A little off topic here, but I have never understood the appeal of silicon
valley in terms of a work location. I mean, I'd much rather work downtown in a
major urban centre than in a vast industrial wasteland with no people, no
food, no energy.

How about everyone else? I find I feed off of the energy of an urban core (in
my case, Vancouver BC) when I work. When I worked in a business park I felt
lonely and isolated. Does anyone else notice this?

~~~
danw
Totally agree, business parks are horrible. Any suburban nightmare that
requires a car to get around deeply irritates me.

For a robotics lab it makes sense however. You're going to want space and easy
access for deliveries.

------
lupin_sansei
Cool. Anyone find FogCreek in NYC? Or Google's Googleplex?

~~~
danw
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl;=en&q;=google&sll;=37.403165,-122.049179&sspn;=0.095728,0.160675&ie;=UTF8≪=37.422483,-122.08481&spn;=0.005981,0.010042&t;=h&z;=17&om;=0&layer;=c&cbll;=37.420929,-122.084763&cbp;=1,301.225264080084,0.6104232618933,2](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=google&sll=37.403165,-122.049179&sspn=0.095728,0.160675&ie=UTF8&ll=37.422483,-122.08481&spn=0.005981,0.010042&t=h&z=17&om=0&layer=c&cbll=37.420929,-122.084763&cbp=1,301.225264080084,0.6104232618933,2)

~~~
Sam_Odio
When you move a little further down the road, you find this:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl;=en&q;=google&sll;=37.403165,-122.049179&sspn;=0....](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=google&sll=37.403165,-122.049179&sspn=0.095728,0.160675&ie=UTF8&t=h&om=0&layer=c&cbll=37.420885,-122.083926&cbp=1,301.225264080084,0.504339081529754,1&ll=37.423139,-122.083822&spn=0.004439,0.007253&z=17)

It looks like a bunch of googlers, waving to the camera is it passes by the
googleplex :)

Anybody else find other startup-related easter eggs? What about Apple's first
garage or the Stanford dorm room that Sergey Brin & Larry Page worked out of?

~~~
danw
They're all wearing some scary matching tshirts..

------
omouse
Sweet! Let's just hope that the next time they capture the photos Paul
Graham's having breakfast outside! :P

------
staunch
Wow that's cool. Looks like tlb designed the sign :-)

------
bootload
Lame, lame, lame. All I see is _'get the latest Flash player'_. It's not the
idea, the information compilation or the base google maps technology. It's the
idea to use flash. Flash works on all systems right? Wrong. It won't work on
64 bit systems like my Ubuntu or other 64 bit sytems ( try
<http://www.google.com/search?q=flash+64+bit+systems> _... not without hacking
your system & certainly not by default installation_) Why? Adobe has not
bothered to compile a version for 64 bit systems. It's not open source (
_Unless you count GNU Gnash. And of course I have to compile, test & install
it. Not my first choice_) so I can't compile & install myself. So the
execution to me, using my system, is just plain lame.

~~~
far33d
Come on. You use a system (ubuntu linux) that represents a minimal market
share and is made for people who like to compile, test, and install their own
software.

I use linux at work, but when sites don't work (but they work for 99% of the
rest of the world), I don't really complain. It's annoying, but it's my
choices that make it inoperable.

~~~
lkozma
I use ubuntu linux and it works perfectly.

~~~
bootload
_'... What about 64bit? There is no Windows 64bit or OS X 64bit version either
right now. As I said before it is not a question of 'recompiling' the source
code, there is lots of generic non platform specific work which needs to be
finished first. We will ship a 64bit version for Windows, OS X Leopard and
GNU/Linux. It will happen. When? ...'_ ~
<http://www.kaourantin.net/2006/10/flash-player-9-for-linux-beta-1.html>

32 or 64?

